# Aaron's Journal



## vrstywrestler (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,
My name is Aaron.  I joined the forums about a week or two ago.  Great info from everyone thanks!  Im going to start lifting and eating right this week.  I want to put some size, muscle, and gain strength.  Right now im 5'9", 135lbs.  I would like to be at least 150 by christmas.  Ill post soon with my progress.  Thanks

-Aaron


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 24, 2005)

Here is the workout I came up with...Let me know if its alright...By the way im working out at home.  I have a bench, and free weights. 

Mon: (Chest/Back)
- Dumbell Press 2x8,1x6
- Incline DB Press 2x8,1x6
- Flys 2x8, 1x6
- Upright Rows 3x6
- One arm Bent Over Rows 3x6

Tues: OFF

Wed: (Bis/Tris/Shoulders)
- Dumbell Curls 3x8
- Preacher Curls 3x6
- Kick Backs 3x8
- Lying Down Extensions(dont know the technical term) 3x6
- Lat Raises 3x8
- Military Press 3x8

Thurs: OFF

Friday: (Legs)
- Squats 3x6
- Standing Calf Raises 3x8

Thats all i have for legs.  I need some suggestions on what to do with the limited equipment i have.  Thanks

SatFF

SunFF


Let me know if there should be any changes.  Thanks

-Aaron


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 24, 2005)

you can add Deadlifts, Hack Squats, SLDL, and Lunges for your legs


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 24, 2005)

Ok.  Thanks for the advice.  
Real Quick...what are hack squats and SLDL?  Thanks

-Aaron


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

SLDL - stiff leg deadlift.  Hold the bar at your waist, legts straight, slight bend to knee.  Keep your back with it's natural arch, bend at the waist and lower the bar to your knees, then return.  Focus on using your hams and glutes to do the work. 

 Hacks - I have never really gotten the hang of doing these with a barbell, but it's basically a squat holding the bar behind your legs instead of on your shoulders.

 I would also suggest sumo squats if you want to work your groin muscles.  Take a heavy DB, stand over with a wide stance, squat down to grab it off the floor, and go from there.  I like them to finish as they are not too taxing, but focus the work well.

 Good luck!


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

vrstywrestler said:
			
		

> Here is the workout I came up with...Let me know if its alright...By the way im working out at home.  I have a bench, and free weights.
> 
> Mon: (Chest/Back)
> - Dumbell Press 2x8,1x6
> ...




Why 9 sets of chest and only 3 sets of latts? The latts are a bigger muscle than the chest, so if you want to gain 15 Lbs of muscle in less than a year you need to develop every muscle ( you can do some latt pullups at home, do 3 sets). Also 3 sets of Quads (Legs) is not enough, you can do 4 or 5 sets of squats and then 2 sets of lunges....good luck


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 25, 2005)

Will DO Thanks!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 25, 2005)

I agree that stiff deadlifts should be added to the leg day. But if you are serious about adding size, regular deadlifts should be part of the back routine also. These and squats work the ENTIRE body and if supported by proper diet and rest will put on size faster than any other movements ( OK, the bench presses will too). If you are limited in the amount of weight you can load on a bar because you are working out at home, use dumbbells instead.

Upright rows are more a trap movement, so I would suggest moving those to the shoulder day and adding deadlifts to the back day. Another option if you feel the number of exercises is getting to be too much is to alternate doing the upright rows and deadlifts each week in the Monday workout.

By the way, how old are you?


----------



## XcelKrush (May 25, 2005)

You have really low reps, I guess if your doing low volume then its ok.  Sometimes it helps to start at 10 to warm up and work down to 6 with heavier weight.


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 25, 2005)

im 20


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 25, 2005)

anyone else have anything i should do with the workout?  Im open for any suggestion or critiscism.


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 29, 2005)

Please tell me what i need to change...

Stats:
20 years old
5'9"
135lbs

I want to gain mass and weight. I am starting to lift weights also 3 times a week. My workout routine is on my journal "Aaron's Journal"

Here it is:

Meal #1 (this is pre workout)
· 1 multivitamin
· 1 cup of oatmeal
· 1 egg, 5 egg whites
· 1 fish oil cap

Meal #2
· protein shake
· apple
· 2 fish oil caps

Meal #3
· Chicken Breast or .5 can of tuna with one tbl spoon of mayo
· 1 cup of cottage cheese
· apple

Meal #4
· 1 pear
· 2 slices of whole wheat bread
· slice of cheese
Meal #5
· 2 eggs
· 6oz sweet potatoe
· .5 can of tuna with one tbl spoon of mayo
· 1 tbl spoon of Peanut butter with celery

Meal #6
· protein shake with milk
· 1 cup of cottage cheese

I also have flaxseed oil. Where should this fit in...if anywhere? I can substitute also. Thanks


----------



## vrstywrestler (May 29, 2005)

I just pasted my diet from another forum. any suggestiosn?


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 30, 2005)

You want to gain 15 pounds in 7 months( 28 weeks) which is half a pound a week. Eyeballing it, this diet doesn't appear to have enough calories to do that especially if you have a fast metabolism which is likely if you are 5'9", 135 now.

If you haven't already, plug this into www.fitday.com and post the totals of calories, carbs and fat and we can make a better judgement.

This calculator for estimating your base metabolic rate and daily maintenance level of calories( how much you need to consume just to maintain your current weight) can also offer some guidance:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/issa64.htm

Using a 155% activity multiplier, I'm estimating your maintenance level of calories at almost 2200 a day. To gain weight, you would need to eat 300-500 calories a day above this.


----------

